

Show HN: CityStrides - Track your running, city by city. - JamesChevalier
http://citystrides.com

======
JamesChevalier
The site came from the idea that I had to try & run every street in my city.
There wasn't any way to track that, so I had to build it myself ... Since I
was building it, I figured I might as well make it so that others could use it
as well.

I've been adding more features (I think the shoe tracker might be my favorite
so far), and I've got more in mind. Right now, it only connects to RunKeeper,
but I do want to get other services (and manual gpx uploads) integrated as
well.

